# Tendons, and joints.



## nightster (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm setting up to take the dive! I've heard the increase in strength is/can be hard on your tendons, and joints. Are there any supplements, or anything to help strengthen them?    At 39 I'd rather not rip the sh!t out of my tendons....I am aware of fish oil, and etc. for the joints but figure I'd throw it in the topic too.       Thanks in advance!


----------



## shenky (Oct 3, 2014)

I think everyone's real ****ing confused as to how this forum is divided into sections for organizational purposes. Am I compulsive and obsessive, yes, but come on bro you can read the description


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 3, 2014)

Certain AAS increase your collagen synthesis.
Primo, EQ, Deca, Var...and good ole HGH.
Usually this isn't a problem unless you are running a strong injectable like tren or a strong oral like anadrol. Your muscles get bigger and stronger while your tendons and ligaments are still trying to heal. Throwing I'm one of the compounds I listed above can help.


----------



## nightster (Oct 3, 2014)

shenky said:


> I think everyone's real ****ing confused as to how this forum is divided into sections for organizational purposes. Am I compulsive and obsessive, yes, but come on bro you can read the description


If I were on my laptop this wouldn't have been an issue.    I'm using tapatalk, I'm a week into trying to figure out the app.  And I hate it.....


----------



## nightster (Oct 3, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Certain AAS increase your collagen synthesis.
> Primo, EQ, Deca, Var...and good ole HGH.
> Usually this isn't a problem unless you are running a strong injectable like tren or a strong oral like anadrol. Your muscles get bigger and stronger while your tendons and ligaments are still trying to heal. Throwing I'm one of the compounds I listed above can help.


Thanks!!! I'm hoping to keep my first cycle simple, but will definitely keep that in mind for the future!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Moving this to the appropriate forum.


----------



## nightster (Oct 3, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Moving this to the appropriate forum.


Thanks, Doc!!!


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 3, 2014)

nightster said:


> If I were on my laptop this wouldn't have been an issue.    I'm using tapatalk, I'm a week into trying to figure out the app.  And I hate it.....



I love tapatalk for checking the forums when I'm out and about like now lol...


----------



## nightster (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm starting to get used to it. Lol.


----------

